
Bit9 and Our Customers’ Security  - wglb
https://blog.bit9.com/2013/02/08/bit9-and-our-customers-security/
======
daemonize
sounds like some bullshit to me... "we got hacked because we don't use our own
shitty software." Security is a tough business. Just look @ hbgary.

